# Querida



## AMAZONICA

oi !!!
 Eu preciso saber a significado de querida o Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Amazônica, você já olhou no dicionário que fica acima no fórum?


----------



## Mangato

Vanda, _querida,_ além de amada, tem também a significação de amante, concubina.
Não sei se concubina se usa fora do âmbito jurídico

*Ella es la querida del patrón.* 
Pudesse ser ?
*Ela é a amante do patrão, *ou  ela *é a concubina do patrão*


----------



## AMAZONICA

Muito obrigada!! ^^


----------



## Vanda

Pode sim, Mangato, preferivelmente "a queridinha" do patrão, mas também dizemos "a queridinha do papai", para uma criança.


----------



## galcosta

Com a resposta da Vanda "a queridinha do papai" lembrei duma outra expressão que tenho ouvido duma gravação do Chico falando da sua família que dizia que ele não era o filho "paparicado mais" ou "papai ligava mais" (????). Isso é o que eu consigo ouvir, mas com certeza não existe essa expressão no entanto meu ouvido percebe isso. Se refere a que ele não era o "queridinho do pai". Dá para entender a pergunta?
Obrigada 

Gal


----------



## Vanda

Provavelmente paparicado = tratado com mimos, cuidados.


----------



## galcosta

Paparicado! Linda palavra!
Obrigada Vanda


----------



## dulce brasileño

" papai ligava mais "

O ato de dar menos atenção para ele.
Dizemos

'' Papai ligava mais para o meu irmão do que para mim " = tomava o irmão de mais cuidados que eu...

Entendeu?

=)


----------



## galcosta

Entendi. 
Ou seja, há duas opçoes. Um filho pode ser o "paparicado", ou "o filho que papai ligava mais". Acho que a frase dizia assim. "eu não era o filho paparicado" ou "eu não era o filho papai ligava mais"
Obrigada, desculpem a redundância .
Gal


----------



## dulce brasileño

Sim amigo,
mas no " Eu nao era o filho papai  ligava mais "
Usamos um ' QUE ' antes de papai.

Eu nao era o filho QUE papai ligava mais..

corretooo..

=)


----------



## galcosta

Perfeito. Mas sou "amiga" tá? 

çgal


----------



## dulce brasileño

aaahhhh...rsrsr

perdoa-me então?
prometo amigA, não mais cometer esse erro.

=)

Tenha uma linda tardeeeee


----------



## Brasileño

¿Cómo estás cariño? = Como está querida?


----------

